# DS games can go through the wash



## coolbho3000 (Sep 23, 2007)

Just a heads up!

My copy of Pokemon Pearl went through a wash/dry cycle just fine (it was an accident by the way!). The sticker isn't even scratched, there's no evidence of the torture it went through, and the game works exactly the same as before.

I'm not sure about homebrew equipment, though, I'm not even going to try it with my R4DS...


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 23, 2007)

I highly recommend that you hurry up and take a hair dryer to it pronto. Motherboards and chips and such can get wet but after a short while they fizzle out. Reminds me though, about 5 years ago my copy of Mario Kart Super Circuit went through the wash. Ever since it had issues starting up but when it did startup it worked fine :3


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 23, 2007)

Of course I let it dry 24 hours before trying it...

That reminds me, it seems as though the DS cartridge is airtight. Anyone confirm?


----------



## phoood (Sep 23, 2007)

Open up the cartridge and let it dry for a few days?


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone got tips on opening a DS Cart?

Those things are solid!


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Anyone got tips on opening a DS Cart?
> 
> Those things are solid!


1. Admit you're retman and you're stupid.
2. Smash the game card.
3. Enjoy.


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 23, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got tips on opening a DS Cart?
> ...




That was mean xD


----------



## bobrules (Sep 23, 2007)

Lucky you didn't leave your R4 in the washing machine lol.


----------



## Switchy (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Of course I let it dry 24 hours before trying it...
> 
> That reminds me, it seems as though the DS cartridge is airtight. Anyone confirm?



Just put it in a bowl of water and see if any bubbles come out.
Then run back here to tell us the answer!


----------



## 5pYd3r (Sep 24, 2007)

GBA games can too! My Harry Potter & the chamber of secrerts game went in there it was fine.(I wouldn't have cared if it didn't work afterwards anyway. that game is shit) But of course games with battery's would prolly short circuit


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 24, 2007)

I often wash my ds's and my wii's in the wash , cold, and I let them drip dry not spin dry. I use remotes as well and now that I know you can wash games in there I will do that to. These things just get so dirty. Wine stains, pasta sauce, coffee grass stains,semen, you name it.


----------



## Alastair (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(bobrules @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Lucky you didn't leave your R4 in the washing machine lol.



Aren't they cheaper than legitimate games? They are where I'm from.


----------



## Bamboo (Sep 24, 2007)

yeah but they are annoying to get


----------



## Wii_DS. (Sep 24, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got tips on opening a DS Cart?
> ...



1) Cant, since i'm not retman
2) that would brake it
3) go fuck yourself.


----------



## Noobix (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool...did you use fabric conditioner ? ( 'cos I think that'll help avoid any friction when inserting the cart into a DS.  ) 

I can't wait to have my carts smelling nice and clean. (They stink of plastic at the moment :'( )

I'll wash all my games as soon as you tell me what temperature and washcycle to use! (I'm guessing 40 degrees, but there's no label with washing instructions on any of them!!!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - Congrats on the great discovery, thanks to people like you dirty/smelly games will be a thing of the past!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PPS - Why hasn't Nintendo told us about this great feature of DS carts ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Conspiracy ?


----------



## OSW (Sep 24, 2007)

ROFLCOPTER CAN FEEL THE FLAMES.

BLOW THEM AWAY!


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 24, 2007)

nintendo obviously wanted everyone to endure smelly ds game carts while they get their special washing machines


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 24, 2007)

The Nintendo Seal of Quality is there for nothing you know  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess when they say legit Nintendo goods are of top quality, they mean it. This reminds of a time where an old game boy or something survived a bomb explosion during one of the Operation Desert Storm. The plastic melted, the screen was yucks but it worked  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thats Nintendo for ya

EDIT: minor grammatical error
EDIT 2: inaccurate information fixed. Changed "One of the World Wars" to "Operation Desert Storm"


----------



## WK416 (Sep 25, 2007)

I believe you're talking about the Game Boy that survived Desert Storm. It's on display at the Nintendo World Store, plugged in with Tetris running the demonstration non-stop. Kind of a sad fate for a Game Boy, but a helluva testament to Nintendo Quality.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> or something survived a bomb explosion during one of the World Wars.


The Game Boy was released decades after the second World War.


----------



## pkprostudio (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> 1) Cant, since i'm not retman
> 2) that would brake it
> 3) go fuck yourself.


1) Yes, you are.
2) So? Who cares?
3) I can't, I'm not homo, unlike you


----------



## Retal (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Motherboards and chips and such can get wet but after a short while they fizzle out.


lol.

You are clearly a chemist and a qualified electrician.
But it's the Internet, so say whatever the fuck you like and if you do so with enough authority, people will believe you. After all, your name is Sonicandtails.


----------



## becker2384 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm glad to know a game can go through the wash.  I dropped my cell in the pisser and it wasn't so lucky!


----------



## Sonicandtails (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Sonicandtails @ Sep 23 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Motherboards and chips and such can get wet but after a short while they fizzle out.
> ...


Except this is absolutely true. The only two reasons that I know for sure that a motherboard will fry from moisture is from electricity running through it while wet, or letting the moisture sit on it long enough. I may have an online handle I have used since 1999, but that doesn't make me some young idiot. I'm no electrician, and I am no chemist, but I have currently passed both A+ Hard/Software courses and am on my CCNA3 course right now for Cisco Networking. I think I may know a little more about PCBs and EEPROMs then the average Joe.


----------



## Rayder (Sep 25, 2007)

As long as no power was surging through the cart, they will usually survive a trip through the wash.

I've many stories about carts in the wash over at NSider.  They always worked after the people let them.

As for the whole Wii_DS is retman thing.....LOL


----------



## iffy525 (Sep 25, 2007)

its good to know that ds games can go through the wash.  i often forget to take things out of my pocket


----------



## Urza (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > 3) go fuck yourself.
> ...


Since when do homosexuals have magic penii that allow them to fuck themselves?


----------



## Retal (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...


Since you joined this forum.


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 25, 2007)

As long a its non volatile it would be fine(with proper drying of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) . My MPH cartridge went through the wash and all that happened was that the sticker got wrinkled a little bit.


----------



## test84 (Sep 25, 2007)

stop talking about how nintendo's quality is good, i'm looking at my ds's crack.


----------



## Urza (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Urza @ Sep 25 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Sep 24 2007 said:
> ...


Then I guess you should be sending me a thank you letter.


----------



## rhyguy (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] wars


----------



## Chotaz (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 23 2007 said:


> Just a heads up!
> 
> My copy of Pokemon Pearl went through a wash/dry cycle just fine (it was an accident by the way!). The sticker isn't even scratched, there's no evidence of the torture it went through, and the game works exactly the same as before.
> 
> I'm not sure about homebrew equipment, though, I'm not even going to try it with my R4DS...



Now that's luck


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 25, 2007)

QUOTE(test84 @ Sep 25 2007 said:


> stop talking about how nintendo's quality is good, i'm looking at my ds's crack.


bow chika bow wow


----------



## superrob (Sep 25, 2007)

Who gonna wash em anyway?


----------



## JPH (Sep 25, 2007)

My friends DS Lite Charger went through the wash.

Lord knows what would happen if he decided to put it in the wall socket!


----------

